# Hurricane Sandy



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

Wonder what the impacts of Sandy will be on the ISC?


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Well in the big picture right now-that seems rather unimportant--but probably will slow everything down maybe to a standstill for 24-48 hours-but you would think they might have back up generators--i guess we'll be finding out soon enough


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

ISC??

institute of Silly Cubans?


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Shemp75 said:


> ISC??
> 
> institute of Silly Cubans?


No. It's the *I*nternet *S*crabble *C*lub. 
Tough crew from what I hear...


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

I looked it up to. I got something about the Internet Security Control Council.


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

funny guys.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

avitti said:


> Well in the big picture right now-that seems rather unimportant--but probably will slow everything down maybe to a standstill for 24-48 hours-but you would think they might have back up generators--i guess we'll be finding out soon enough


Our package is sitting there now Vit the route it takes is through long Island i don't think its moving anytime soon.


----------



## Jonnyrl1 (Jun 12, 2012)

I have one sitting there too. Im more worried about losing power right now though


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

We can always get more cigars. Our friends are far more precious.

Let's keep them in our thoughts and prayers. In a couple days we can worry about cigars again.


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

bpegler said:


> We can always get more cigars. Our friends are far more precious.
> 
> Let's keep them in our thoughts and prayers. In a couple days we can worry about cigars again.


This.
Prayers for everone in the path. I got back from Chicago a couple hours ago, the effects can be seen on the lake.

I hope everyone will be ok.


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

Just talked to my brother. They have power in the Bronx, but Harlem, and Manhattan doesn't 
have power. I didn't want to call all around the city this morning, but hope everyone is good
on Long Island as well.


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Our package is sitting there now Vit the route it takes is through long Island i don't think its moving anytime soon.


Yeah that's what I was thinking too. With all the cancelled flights and everything it will be interesting to see how it goes.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

In these times where we're worried about our friends, other than prayer, the only real thing we can do other than going about our lives is to focus on something. Without some type of thing to focus on, things can get pretty bad for people.


----------



## Fenway (Sep 11, 2007)

Also have a bird in the air. Didn't even think of the effect the hurricane would have on it until now. Just hope everyone stays safe. Don't think we'll be getting our birds on the east coast anytime soon. Could be worse things tho....


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

Good luck you guys!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Just got back online upstate the devastation in BROOKLYN is beyond description.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Hurricane Sandy Sheepshead Bay Brooklyn New York - YouTube


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

Terrible to see Tony, hope all can be better again someday.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Tony, I hope all is well. We just got power back. I must admit, having no distractions of modern day life for 4 days made things pretty relaxed....no phones or alarm clocks going off. I taught my 5 yr old how to play UNO. Played board games with the wife,etc. not saying I could live like that forever but it was nice for a bit. Shame a natural disaster had to create the situation though. 

I hope our friends and family in the affected areas are safe and if damage was sustained, they can rebuild swiftly and painlessly.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Is it too early for Hurricane Sandy jokes? Oh what the hell... Sandy should have been called Snookie... it's heading for NJ shore to blow everyone in 100 mile radius.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't find it funny but ok, you got it out.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

scottw said:


> I don't find it funny but ok, you got it out.


I'm sure the woman whose 2 and 4 years drowned would laugh hysterically at that joke.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

mvorbrodt said:


> Is it too early for Hurricane Sandy jokes? Oh what the hell... Sandy should have been called Snookie... it's heading for NJ shore to blow everyone in 100 mile radius.


I thought it was funny.

(If ya live in Florida, ya get to make hurricane jokes.)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Hurricane sandy Brooklyn - YouTube


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Manhattan Beach, Brooklyn, NY - YouTube


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

scottw said:


> Tony, I hope all is well. We just got power back. I must admit, having no distractions of modern day life for 4 days made things pretty relaxed....no phones or alarm clocks going off. I taught my 5 yr old how to play UNO. Played board games with the wife,etc. not saying I could live like that forever but it was nice for a bit. Shame a natural disaster had to create the situation though.
> 
> I hope our friends and family in the affected areas are safe and if damage was sustained, they can rebuild swiftly and painlessly.


It was in a way a great bonding experience board games boiling water on the side burners of the BBQ make shift shower with the flower watering pot. Setting up the Kerosine heaters i bought keeping the basement dry with hand pumps ETC. Glad no one got hurt i am glad the power is back in Carmel. I won't even try to asses the damage to the house in Sheepshead bay till next week. The good thing no trees fell on it. The bad thing the water reached height of 15 ft above flood No doubt the worst storm i ever saw in my lifetime. And i have seen many. Glad you and yours are okay sorry for the texts i would call but it only drops! Peace bro!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Hermit said:


> I thought it was funny.
> 
> (If ya live in Florida, ya get to make hurricane jokes.)


 Louisiana, too!!


----------



## newbcub (Jan 28, 2012)

Good to hear that some of you are getting the power back and more importantly you and your families are safe..
Some serious damage in those videos Tony. 
Cheers.


----------



## Fenway (Sep 11, 2007)

Personally I have one of the sickest senses of humor but maybe keep the joking to yourself and others that you know weren't effected by the storm, not an open forum where people who are seek some comforts.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Fuzzy said:


> Louisiana, too!!


Yeah, you right! 
I paid my hurricane dues.


----------



## Jonnyrl1 (Jun 12, 2012)

Worst storm I've ever seen. Made out OK here in Central NJ, its crazy because 3 blocks over from me looks like a bomb hit. Stay safe everyone who's affected.


----------



## Fenway (Sep 11, 2007)

FWIW, it's now three days later than what it took my last two orders to show up. Not that it's any surprise.... from a vendor that only shows when it departs country but never anything past that. No ideas where my poor bird may be. Quite possible it hasn't even made it to isc yet.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Mine have been sitting in customs since before the storm!


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Mine have been sitting in customs since before the storm!


2 orders sitting since before the storm, not worried about them one bit because I know my vendor has my back.


----------



## Jonnyrl1 (Jun 12, 2012)

Mine are on the move, (sitting since before the storm) only problem is I have not had mail delivered since last Saturday.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

V-ret said:


> 2 orders sitting since before the storm, not worried about them one bit because I know my vendor has my back.


Yeah i just hope they are not floating around the warehouse LOL!


----------



## border bandit (Feb 26, 2012)

Fenway said:


> FWIW, it's now three days later than what it took my last two orders to show up. Not that it's any surprise.... from a vendor that only shows when it departs country but never anything past that. No ideas where my poor bird may be. Quite possible it hasn't even made it to isc yet.


My vendor does the same thing in regards to the tracking. But if I call, they will usually give me the local tracking number from DHL.


----------



## Fenway (Sep 11, 2007)

Want to stop in and give a quick update. My dear bird landed safely on my porch today. Shipped Oct 24. Normally takes 5 business days, or a full week to arrive. All things considering I'm surprised it made it as fast as it did being on the East Coast myself. good luck and may all your flying pets make it home


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Still no movement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

Received my 1st order today! Second order still sitting since before the storm. It will come just gonna be a little late.


----------



## Mountain Lion (Sep 24, 2010)

Thinking about ordering this week, yet to see if there is any significant delay.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Order just landed 13 days door to door with the storm and several re routes not too shabby!


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

Still waiting for power and heat and insurance inspections. LIPA sucks my ass


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigars are very wet no doubt sitting in very humid climate has taken its toll! Nothing that some Kitty Litter in a well built humidor won't fix!!!!!!!!!!! Right now they are taking a nap in the freezer for 5 days!!!!!!!!


----------



## border bandit (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed right now that mine make it in. I had ordered some new sticks that I've never tried before.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Be patient my friend i am sure they will land safely!
Haven't heard of any confiscations!
Shit they have enough to do now without that!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

HESS STATION Coney Island Brooklyn New York and you think you got problems Lol!


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

doesnt look bad


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

That's at 5 A.M :faint: :focus:


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

That is terrible.


----------



## caputofj (Nov 29, 2011)

ordered the 25th...customs 11/2...still there ugghhhh......btw there could be worse things like losing your house or having no power or gas. Thoughts and prayers to everyone


----------



## toofewbullets (May 8, 2012)

Still hoping my bird is OK out there. Passed through ics in nyc just before hurricane hit. Status shows it as being processed through sort in Bethpage LI since 10/27. If it went beyond there, they are probably done for as my local post office in coney island has been destroyed. I'm a utility worker in need of a fine cigar after working over 150 hrs in the last two weeks. Haha. Soon enough I'm hoping.


----------



## border bandit (Feb 26, 2012)

My bird just landed today. Little longer than usual, but who cares.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:dude::clap2::cheer2::bounce::smoke2:


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

Terrible what's still going on, but good to see this is back to normal.


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

North Jersey dweller here and things are as back to normal as they can be. I simply cannot express my thanks strongly enough to the line crews from PSE&G and other utility companies that got our lights back on so quickly. We were very lucky here; in my area we got very little rain (1.08 inches in my certified NWS-approved Rain Gauge), but the wind was hell. Many neighbours lost 100+ year old oaks, taking out power lines as they fell. They luckier ones had the trees fall on the grass. The unlucky ones...shudder. No damage to our home or trees whatsoever and we were only in the dark for 15 hours. Many of my friends were without electricity for 10 days or more. One suffered tens-of-thousands in damages and has an uninhabitable house.

So yeah, I'm deeply thankful to the fates and realize how far down the priorities list my cigars are, and that I'm still here to enjoy 'em!


----------



## Mountain Lion (Sep 24, 2010)

Usual route through NY has gone through Charlotte, NC this time.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

finally got power back, now waiting on a boiler so we can have heat/hot water to move in


----------



## flyinillini75 (Jun 7, 2007)

I have a bird that arrived in New York ISC on November 1st that is still sitting there. Ordered from a different vendor and it went through NEw York ISC on November 9th and it landed on my soorstep on the 13th. Should I be worried that the Nov 1st one is still sitting in customs?


----------

